# Überprüfen ob String mit gegebener Zeichenkette anfängt



## Guest (26. Dez 2007)

Es gibt ja die Java-Methode beginsWith mir der ich testen kann ob ein String mit einer bestimmten Zeichenkette beginnt. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob es solch eine Funktion auch in JavaScript gibt und wie diese heißt?


```
String a = "abcdef";
boolean wert = a.beginsWith("abc");
```


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Dez 2007)

eigentlich ist dies ein java forum
und kein java script forum.

aber trotzdem zu deiner frage. mir ist keine methode bekannt.
machs doch aber einfach über indexOf und prüf, ob da 0 rauskommt. kommt dann auf das gleiche hinaus.


----------



## DP (26. Dez 2007)

```
<script type="text/javascript">
     var str="abcdef";
     document.write(str.substring(0,3));
</script>
```


----------

